# Mexican Dentists Approved By The Canadian Government



## markinoshawa (Jul 24, 2013)

I recall seeing somewhere something to the effect of a list of Mexican dentists approved by the Canadian government. Does anyone know anything about this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

markinoshawa said:


> I recall seeing somewhere something to the effect of a list of Mexican dentists approved by the Canadian government. Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Let me guess: you're a retired, or about-to-be-retired Federal public servant wanting to know if the Pensioners' Dental Plan will cover dental services performed in Mexico.
No?
Well, I am....a retired Federal public servant covered by the Pensioners' Dental Plan..... who spends half the year in Mexico. This past winter my wife had a temporary filling done in Zihuatanejo at a cost of 500 pesos, ($44C?). When we returned home 3 months later, I submitted the dentist's bill to the Pensioners' Dental Plan, and they reimbursed me the standard 90%, or approx. $40C.
(Note: The insurance company did request additional information.....information a Mexican dentist probably doesn't normally bother providing.....like the number of the actual tooth, which surfaces of the tooth, the "code" of the service provided, etc. One would think that a Canadian insurer might understand that things are a tad less formal in Mexico, but no. Luckily, I got our Canadian dentist to provide the required information. Next time, I'll know to have the Mexican dentist provide all that information on the bill.) 
I've never heard of any Canadian list of "approved" Mexican dentists.
On a regular basis, we fantasize about selling our home in B.C. and moving to Mexico full-time. What always holds us back are healthcare concerns. But so far, concerns about claiming for Mexican dental services from a Canadian insurer would not appear to be a major problem.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

HolyMole said:


> Let me guess: you're a retired, or about-to-be-retired Federal public servant wanting to know if the Pensioners' Dental Plan will cover dental services performed in Mexico.
> No?
> Well, I am....a retired Federal public servant covered by the Pensioners' Dental Plan..... who spends half the year in Mexico. This past winter my wife had a temporary filling done in Zihuatanejo at a cost of 500 pesos, ($44C?). When we returned home 3 months later, I submitted the dentist's bill to the Pensioners' Dental Plan, and they reimbursed me the standard 90%, or approx. $40C.
> (Note: The insurance company did request additional information.....information a Mexican dentist probably doesn't normally bother providing.....like the number of the actual tooth, which surfaces of the tooth, the "code" of the service provided, etc. One would think that a Canadian insurer might understand that things are a tad less formal in Mexico, but no. Luckily, I got our Canadian dentist to provide the required information. Next time, I'll know to have the Mexican dentist provide all that information on the bill.)
> ...


Aha. Maybe that explains it. I was wondering why anyone would look to the Canadian government for advice on Mexican dentists.


----------

